# How does a scorpion stab its victim?



## Spider (Jun 12, 2013)

When I mean how, I mean does it bend its tail backwards? Or is its tail long enough to reach over to the front of the scorpion? I've never seen a scorpion in action so I don't really know.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jun 12, 2013)

Over the front.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scorpion


----------



## Penpilot (Jun 12, 2013)

Here's a youtube video of some guy going all Jackass and getting stung on purpose. There's some nice slow motion shots of it all happening. 

Getting Stung by a Scorpion. In Slow Motion! - YouTube


----------



## Spider (Jun 12, 2013)

Can a scorpion's tail bend backwards though (if it wanted to sting something behind it)?


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jun 12, 2013)

You know, I have no idea.  My first impulse is to say "no," but honestly most of what I know about arachnids involves catching them in a vase or dipping them in drawn butter (crabs are arachnids, you gross people!).

Do you have a local community college or university (or even a good high school) with an etymologist (studies bugs) you might be able to e-mail?  Most academics are more than happy to answer politely worded questions from writers, especially at smaller schools.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 12, 2013)

A. E. Lowan said:


> etymologist (studies bugs)



I think you mean "entomologist". Etymology is the study of the history of words.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jun 13, 2013)

hee hee... When English attacks!

Thank you, my lady.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 13, 2013)

A. E. Lowan said:


> hee hee... When English attacks!
> 
> Thank you, my lady.



Greek, technically. XDDD Either way, you're welcome!


----------



## wordwalker (Jun 13, 2013)

I always remember it as: entomology is the study of ents-- and the bugs in their bark. Etymology is whether "et" counts as a word.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh, I see how it is... this is turning into the "make fun of Lowan thread."


----------



## skip.knox (Jun 13, 2013)

How would the scorpion know something was behind it?


----------



## skip.knox (Jun 13, 2013)

I neglected to provide an answer to the question, how does a scorpion stab its victim?  

Like this:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/d/df/Scorpion_%28Mortal_Kombat%29.png/225px-Scorpion_%28Mortal_Kombat%29.png

You're welcome.


----------



## Spider (Jun 13, 2013)

skip.knox said:


> How would the scorpion know something was behind it?



I believe it would feel the vibrations of whatever is approaching it from behind.


----------

